# New Chef



## Nowski (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is a 8" Chef's knife I just completed in AEB-L steel with dyed Maple Burl.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice !!!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2014)

Sweet knife! has a different look that a typical chefs knife. These days I use a chefs knife for more than any other....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice! Looks like it would be real comfortable to use especially on tables that are a little lower than standard height.


----------



## topsandturnings (Apr 2, 2014)

Sweet knife!! I love how the handle is higher than the blade.


----------



## Nowski (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I tried to come up with something that would be comfortable with all grip styles and not have your knuckles against the board while rocking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 2, 2014)

That is a really nice chefs knife and I like your design!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Good thinking about the knuckle bashing. Nice knife.

Ray


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome knife Shannon. Great design and nice dye job on the handle. Attention grabber for sure!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a beauty! I love a good chef's knife, and that looks like a good one!


----------



## Nowski (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I hope there is a good many to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

